# New Puppy



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Our V arrived from Hungary on Wed. We got him from Sugar Kennels and he is absolutely beautiful (of course I'm biased). 
It was a tough trip for the little guy but he is adjusting well.

I am glad that I found this forum as I have already picked up some great info about what to expect before he arrived. Will update as we move on....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  We look forward to hearing about your adventures with the new pup!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Oh come on... we need a picture.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations! How exciting ;D Yes, picture please!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Bump for the pic!!
And congratulations on the puppy ;D


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Will post a pic tomorrow. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Laidback1, and yes, as others, pics please


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry, no pics yet of my little red buddy but he is growing like a weed and doing fine. We take him to the farm every afternoon and he loves discovering new sights, sounds and smells. We took a good walk out there tonight and he acted like he was hunting up birds. Sniffing and moving in front of us. Would get about 20' away and then wait for us to catch up before he went again.

He's moving backwards in the potty training department. He came from the breeder basically potty trained but for the last several days has just peed wherever he thought he wanted to. We could be outside playing for an hour or two and then as soon as he gets back in the house just squats on the wood floor.

When he's in his kennel at night or when my wife puts hi, there for an hour or so during the day so she can gets things done, he has a special little whine that let's us know he has to go out. But when we are in the den playing, cuddling, etc. he will just trot over and squat.

I know he's still a puppy and we are patient. It's just weird that he seems to be going backward. Any thoughts/help appreciated.

PS: he gets lots of praise and pets when he does it right and gets a scolding when he doesn't


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

See my avatar for the pic of our Puppy. He's pretty handsome if you ask me!


----------

